# MILU in the news!!! :D



## MILU

Ok, this is funny, but who's in the news? MILU!! 
Now I also call him "Bogus Bunny".. hehe

The article was published on Jan. 2. It's ironic, but it doesn't matter. It matter that MILU has made the headlines, and got more attention than the actual real news...!

http://www.scoopsandiego.com/

http://www.scoopsandiego.com/oh-boy/image_c92d7e72-356e-11e1-ae6e-0019bb30f31a.html

http://www.scoopsandiego.com/bogus-rabbit/image_a53b7bae-356e-11e1-ac94-0019bb30f31a.html?cbst=86

http://www.scoopsandiego.com/mission_valley_news/local_news/

http://www.scoopsandiego.com/mission_valley_news/

* you can still see MILU's pic on the featured story box, it's now the last pic of the box (click on " > " to find it) it has the subtitle "Evolution of Bugs Bunny 

Despite the irony of the article, it's marked as "editor's pick" and "featured"... Who'd say MILU's bogus bunny story would make the headlines? :biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

LMAO!
Oh Vivian!!!

That is seriously the best thing I have ever seen 
Yep, that one went right over someone's head... 

AWESOME!
MILU would be delighted :big wink:


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Awesome! Good job Vivian!
Jj

PS Your story also got Editor's Pick!:biggrin2:


----------



## holtzchick

LOL... I read the story and then I though, hmm... I wonder if this really is true... then I looked at your blog name and went OOOoooOohh. I finally got it!! VERY CUTE!


----------



## MiniLopHop

LOL very cute! Some people will believe anything, so I'm glad it was pointed out to be intended as funny.

If one normal bunny gets into lots of mischif, could you imagine a bunny with two brains thinking up trouble?


----------



## MILU

LOL yes, it's funny.. And the pic is not even a photoshop job - which I can deal pretty well with! Instead it's just a little boring silly app I got on my ipod that mirrored the pic, no further adjustments made, and it got perfect like that (because MILU is perfect, that is)! 
I liked the pic so much (since MILU was with me) that I made it my default screen pic for the ipod. There started the prank, even if I didn't say anything at all - everybody would see the pic and think I had a 2-headed bunny. No matter how many times I said "it's not a 2-headed rabbit", people still wanted to think so.. 

@ Holtzchick, despite the pic got impressively good and it really looks like a real 2-headed bunny, it's just a homage to my little prankster - MILU.

@ Brandy, you've got a good point! a 2-headed bunny would get me down on my knees forever! 1-headed bunnies outsmart me well enough!! LOL

@ Jj and Autumn - thanks, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I just wanted to know what you're gonna do with the $60 million? P T Barnum would be so proud.


----------



## MILU

Oh, Larry, I'm actually the one who *paid* 60 million to buy him :biggrin: LOL

Now I want to help the Bunny World Foundation, they seriously need some help (not a bogus now)! They are even getting life threats from the mafia that sells baby bunnies and other exotic animals in the streets, under the worst conditions possible. It's very sad, they're desperate, and need our support more than ever!

http://www.bunnyworldfoundation.org/email-jan-perry/


These are some videos they sent me (related to their work):
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqCR3Pn4kDc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXO9nuYzo8o&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwplE6SKb7k&feature=related[/ame]

http://www.bunnyworldfoundation.org/documentary/

http://bunnyworldfoundation.givezoo...py-thanksgiving-from-bunny-world-foundation-2

it's good to giggle but we need to help those who need us too, even if only through an email, volunteering or through a small donation. Bunny lovers, let's help each other!!! 
:group2:leaseplease::cry1:

** I'm not sure if it's ok to post here asking for help to another bunny foundation, but I guess we all love bunnies and animals and we should help each other... I know they'll help anyone else who needs them too, and I think we can only grow stronger when we associate to people in and out of our countries! Thanks to anyone who can help, even if only by sending an email to support them!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Love the story of MILU what a lucky bunny to have a brother on his shoulder lol.


----------

